# sundown audio SA8v2



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Are the SA8's still any good? 
I have not messed with audio in the least bit for a while now. 
Im about to do an install in my girls car looking for good SPL setup on a budget while still maintaining decent SQ.
So I am thinking of maybe getting a set of these http://www.ebay.com/itm/TWO-SA-8-D2...Car_Subwoofers_Enclosures&hash=item1e69256628

Or can someone reccomend to me a decent set of 8's or 10's on a $300 or less budget.

Will probably be running them on a Memphis 16-PR1.1000 unless I decide to pick up a new amp.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I've only heard great things about them. Thats a good price to. I recently bought one of their new 8" SD2 series but haven't got them hooked up yet to tell you how I like them.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

The eBay link you posted is the version 1.5 or 1.75 SA-8, NOT the version TWO!
This link will help you know what the exact differences are in the versions... http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11718
With that said...
I own several of the SA-8v.2 subs, they are great subs. They get loud and low with great SQ, but it is all dependent on the box built for them!
I can't stress that enough!!!
I personally own these two boxes from Dave...
http://shop.davetheboxguy.com/Single-8-slot-port-Single-8-slot.htm
and
http://shop.davetheboxguy.com/Dual-8-slot-port-Dual-8-slot.htm
The dual box with the white port IS MY EXACT BOX that I own.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

they are beefy little fuckers. I have two of them myself. NO OTHER 8" out there is near as bad ass. I know people running 1k watts to each one and they handle it like a champ and fucking pound. Of course, you need clean consistent power to almost double RMS...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Airborne said:


> they are beefy little fuckers. I have two of them myself. NO OTHER 8" out there is near as bad ass. I know people running 1k watts to each one and they handle it like a champ and fucking pound. Of course, you need clean consistent power to almost double RMS...


i putting 2 in the lincoln homie maybe might even be able to fit three just need a custom enclosed rear arm rest console so i can keep my back seats


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

.TODD said:


> i putting 2 in the lincoln homie maybe might even be able to fit three just need a custom enclosed rear arm rest console so i can keep my back seats


sounds like a good plan! Ported is all they like so plan accordingly.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Airborne said:


> sounds like a good plan! Ported is all they like so plan accordingly.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

So I have to pay an extra 100 for the good ones. http://www.ebay.com/itm/PAIR-OF-SA8...oofers_Enclosures&hash=item1e77c02f8c&vxp=mtr
Damn it so much for budget.
But honestly guys am I over doing it for spl system? I dont mind sacrificing a little sound quality I am trying to build a spl based system just dont want crap sound quality like the MA's that I had sounded like the coils where slapping around in the sub or something. I will be building my own ported box.
Would I be better off just grabbing some cheaper 10's or 12's?

Also this deck http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_24617_Soundstream-VIR-8300NR.html Any upsides or downsides to it.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

http://www.emfcaraudio.com/sundown-audio-sa8v2-dual-2/

this is a great fucking sub bro... I own a pair my self and they smoke all the "L7, CVX" subs around these parts.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Brahma Brian said:


> The eBay link you posted is the version 1.5 or 1.75 SA-8, NOT the version TWO!
> This link will help you know what the exact differences are in the versions... http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11718
> With that said...
> I own several of the SA-8v.2 subs, they are great subs. They get loud and low with great SQ, but it is all dependent on the box built for them!
> ...


:wow: I wonder if either of those will fit under the rear deck of my g-body. Gonna measure...


----------

